# My trip to the Corning Glass museum



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

While visiting Red Matthews last week I made a trip to the Corning Glass museum. 
 It was very crowded that Labor day weekend and was quite difficult to photograph  
 any of the displays as you felt forced to keep moving along to allow everyone to see the exhibits.
 I did my best to photograph the American made glass particularly the Historical flasks.
 In random order here are the flasks , bottles and vases.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

3


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

4. The Jenny Lind/Tree flask at the top might be the rarest of historical flasks as it is the only known specimen.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

5. I think this is kungfufighters favorite shelf particularily how the flasks are arranged.[8D]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

6. The blue concentric ring wow the only one in this color.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

7. I think earlyglass has them beat by a hair.Nice flasks from Keene and Connecticut glass works.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

8.The only known E.G. Booz with a stopper intact.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

9.Flasks from just about every district.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

10 The Saratoga made Northbend cabin flask surrounded by the New England sunburst flasks in the rear and the Baltimore Corn for the World flasks in the front.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

11 Three different Masonic flasks.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

12. Sorry about the picture quality of this great bottle.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

13. More Keene flasks.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

14


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

I Will be back in an hour and a half.  I have to go and look at a potential job coming up.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

15 Three nice rare flasks.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

16. Some pitkin type glass.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

17.Amelung candlestick,Wistar pocket bottle,Stiegel glass tumbler?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

18 Master Salts,Glass horn,Sugar bowl ect.Stiegel or Amelung.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

19. Some fine tableware from the Eastern United States.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Sep 9, 2010)

amazing....im gunna plan a trip there right now

 just checked, 6 hour drive there


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

20. Some South Jersey Looped glass.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

21 New York State or New Jersey pitchers.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

22 South Jersey looped glass and a Lily pad Chalice.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

23. Lamps ,mugs,pitchers a little of everything.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

24 Some more tableware.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

25. South Jersey Bellows bottle.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

26   New York or New Jersey


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

27  Lily pad bowl and an amethyst rolling pin.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

28 Stiegel type enamled bottles.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

29  Stiegel type bottles.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

30  Stiegel type bottles.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

31 Stiegel type tumblers.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

32 Stiegel type mug.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

33   Amelung at his best.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

34 English and Amelung again.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

35  American colognes a lot of these are in Mckearins book.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

36  More of the American colognes.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

37  Last of the American colognes


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

38   More American Historical flasks.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

39   Historical Flasks


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

40  Historical Flasks from the Pittsburgh district.The one on the furthest right is very rare as less then 10 have been recorded.I have one of these and have posted it here at the forum before.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

41  Rare pocket flask.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

42    New England Eagle flasks.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

43 New Jersey historical flasks.Pint pocket Henry Clay Bridgeton New Jersey,Kossuth in aqua and in amber S. Huffsey Milford New Jersey molds by Doflein. Green flask behind the Bridgeton bottle a rare Pittsburgh district flask.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

44  S. Huffsey Jenny Lind calabash,Dyott Franklin,Dyott Masonic,Jenny Lind violin shaped ,Cornucopia,and a Dyottville pocket bottle.


----------



## LC (Sep 9, 2010)

What a fantastic collection of flasks and other glassware . Thanks for posting them as this is as close I most likely will ever get to them .


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

45 Thanks LC, I'am not done yet. Dyott light puce Franklin,aqua Laffayette,aqua Franklin.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

46  Lots of good color in this picture.new England Rare Laffayette center,Blue Franklin right,Rear right rare Jenny Lind Ravenna Ohio blob top.


----------



## LC (Sep 9, 2010)

Fantastic stuff . It would have been wild to have been there to watch those flasks being made so many years ago . But back then one would probably be standing there saying , WHAT'S THE BIG DEAL !


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

47  Baltimores and Keene's in the rear.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

48 Washington/ Taylor flasks.Mostly Dyott but also Lancaster Glass Works New York.Nice colors here.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

49  More Dyott Washington /Taylor flasks.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

50 Rare Masonic flask on the left,Dyott/Franklin on the right.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

51 Civil war erea Medicines.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

52  My dream bottle.   The R.W. Richard Wistar Bottle,Blue Wistar candlestick,Wistar engraved tobacco snuff tin.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

53  On the left The green glass Wistar made,to the right the air twist Wine glass Amelung,Tall decantur made in Philadelphia at the old Kennsington glass works by workers who left Stigels when it closed around 1772.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

54  Amelung pocket bottles and an attributed tumbler ,you are staring at about 100,000. to 150,000 dollars worth of bottles.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

55  Two rare Wistar Beer mugs and a Stiegel golden yellow mug.Easily 150,000 dollars worth of glass here.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

56  Stiegel yellow,Amelung Purple,and New Geneva Pennsylvania another high value score here.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

57  Rare green New England glass company mug the only one known in this color.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

58  Heston and Carpenter Glassboro New Jersey sugar bowl made by one of the Stangers, They were Wistars old glass blowing family members who started their own works when Wistarburgh closed.Candle sticks made by the same firm.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

59 Rare Amelung attributed glass.Left a tumbler made for his daughter,Center the B. Johnson half post bottle and a uniuqe pocket flask made at Amelungs works and given to Solomon Stanger from the Heston Carpenter works as a gift.You are staring at another 100,000 dollars worth of bottles here.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

60  Amelungs best made piece the center Tumbler complete with its top. To the left a Stiegel salt master,and to the right another Amelung attributed tumbler.Easily another 100,000 dollars worth of glass here.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

61 More Amelung attributed glass all labled with the New Bremen glass works in Maryland.Even with damage 50,000 easily.


----------



## LC (Sep 9, 2010)

In the seventies I bought and sold many pieces of blown glass , some of it just simply beautiful . I had no idea as to who made it or of any of its age and actual value . If I could buy it cheap , I would buy it , and in turn I would sell it cheap as well , for little profit . Makes me wonder if I may have had some killer pieces at one time or another during all of that .


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

62 Another view of the Wistar display.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

63  Two very historical bottles The Firecracker flask,Washington/Eagle. Dyott changed the bottle by adding engraving  to the medial ribs when Thomas Jefferson and John Adams died on the same day July 4th 1826 50 years to the day of the signing of the Declaratioon of Independence.The other is one of the most historical and rare bottle's in America made at the Saratoga mountain works in 1840 the bottle is from the Tippecanoe Northwood Presidential campaign of Willian Henry Harrison.Smaller then I had thought it was.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

64  The Columbia flask from the Union Glass Works in Philadelphiain its own style the only American made flasks in this style.Very Rare only one known in this color.I have one in aqua and they are listed as comparitley scarce.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

65 The rare Jared Spencer Flask easily a 70,000 bottle.Nice color very nice mold impression.Earlyglass Mike do you have one of these?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

66    I here you LC I need to cataloge my collection also. The Dyott made Washington and Eagle flask before the death of the two presidents thus the lack of embossing on the medial ribbing.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

67 Another view of the Northwood cabin bottle.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

68 Rare Coventry Laffayette flask.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

69  New Jersey, New York and New Hampshire lily pad pitchers and creamers.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

70  The two Blue piece's New Jersey, Amber golden Stoddard,and the pale aqua New York State and New Jersey.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

71    Early New England Snuff,sealed Porter,and various medicines.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

72    Various eary American Medicines with their labels intact.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

73   Rare British original 1750 to 1770 Robert Turlington Balsam bottles.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

74 Here is a neat port wine label on a Dyott Made Washington/Eagle July 4th Jefferson and Adams .
 Now you have an idea what was in the historical flasks.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

75  Look at the labels on some of the famous historical bottles and flasks we collect.The leather wrap around the Coffin and Hay Eagle/Flag flask  is very neat.I have never seen one before this.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

76  End of day whimsies


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

77    The New England Glass company made these three ring decanturs and the blue pitcher.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

78   The Stanger made sugar bowl in close.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

79   Very rare Wistar made blue Candle stick and a tumbler with a swan final.These were passed down through the family a gift from Caspars great great great grand daughter to the Winterthur museum in Delaware to eventually herer at Corning.The price tag on these two would exceed 200,000 dollars.They are the only known Wistar attributed blue glass items.Quite a bit of blue glass like this was found at Wistarburgh in the various archaeological digs through the years.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 9, 2010)

You took some great pictures, Steve.  I enjoyed looking at them.  We went last February.  It's a disgrace how they have the bottles all shoved together like that.  Obviously, they have the money for better displays.  It's like they don't appreciate the American glass.  And those jars of dolls and buttons?  You can't even see what is crammed in there.  It just makes me a little angry.  They need someone new in charge of those exhibits.  It's still fun to look at everything, though.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

80  Amelung attributed master salts.Very rare very expensive.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

81 New Geneva and the New England Glass works pichers.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

82    This is Amelung country again and the painted tumbler was made for his daughter.All of the other glass is also from his New Bremen Glass Manufactory.You are staring at another 150,000 plus of glass incredible!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

83  Pittsburgh on the left and the New England Glass works on the right.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

84  This is a neat map showing a lot of the glass works in the period 1739 to 1900.
 I am very fortunate to live here in Southern New Jersey where over 40 existed in 1845 alone.
 This is the reason why so much of the early glass was made here.Massachuetsas was second and Connecticut also had quite a few 
 making it the third most populted glass area followed by Pittsburgh.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

85 The pittsburgh district rare Greenish Washington/Eagle flask


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

86 Pittsburgh district Nice blue Eagle flask rare in this color.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

87 Nice early Washington/Eagle Pittsburgh flask.In the back yo see the bright blue Dyott made Washington/ Eagle flask.One like this sold last year for upwards of 80,000 I believe it was discussed at the forum in length.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

88  Here is a nice colorfull picture mostly Dyott made at the top and middle.On the bottom the flasks are mostly from the Pittsburgh district.
 You are again staring at 150,000 plus worth of glass.Probably more the colors are outstanding.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

89 Two rare Connecticut sun burst flasks.These are real nice.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

90 Rare scroll flasks from the midwest.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

91 Various Inks and meds with some of them labled.


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 9, 2010)

Another lucky visitor to the glass museum.  Great pix Steve.  Definitely on my bucket list (along with Oktoberfest in Munich)


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

92 Looped glass pitchers.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

93 Tableware from the mid 1800s


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

94 South Jersey and New York state pitchers.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

95  Looped pitchers South Jersey and New York state


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

96 More looped pichers and a footed pitcher.New Jersey and New York State.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

97  New Jersey and New York state


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

98   New Jersey and New York state tableware.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

99   New York State compote and the rare bellows bottle.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

100  Nice Pitkin tribute here


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

101[&:] Last one[][]      Some more great Pitkins from various Connecticut glass works.Enjoy,I hope all of you can use some of these pictures for refferance.I highly recommend visting this museum and also the Wheaton Village in Millville New Jersey,and the Winterthur Gardens in Delaware.
 These three places have some of the finest American made glass known.


----------



## earlyglass (Sep 9, 2010)

Steve,

 Well it's about time you posted some real glass! []

 Nice pictures... certainly enough to keep us busy for a while. Yes, I have a few comments to add...

 4.  Jenny Lind / Tree... Not the rarest of historical flasks. There is actually an emerald green one that exists! I would say that the pint size Charter Oak flask... as well as a handful (or two) of others that would be higher on the list from a rarity standpoint. From a desirability perspective... many other flasks would come first. 

  10. I really don't understand the placement of these... Sunburst flasks in the back, Tippecanoe bottle, and Baltimore flasks in front??? Go figure! By the way, that Sunburst in the rear right is ext. rare (GVIII-4) one of only 2 or 3 known. 

 12. I have always loved the GIV-16 Eagle Masonic flask. I found half of one of these scuba diving... that will get your heart racing!

 20. That large chamber pot in the back is attributed to the Suncook Glass Factory. 

 22. The Lily Pad chalice piece is actually a sugar bowl on a pedestal... I have a similar one in my collection.

 25. Are you interested in an identical bellows bottle? Have any good traders?

 46. That Lafayette in the front is a GI-89a... possibly the only known example, or one of two. Great flask! At least they have that one out in the front!

 52. I am with you on the "RW" seal... important bottle!

 54. Nice Stiegel patterned flasks... but $150,000... I have a nice Diamond Daisy for sale around $8000, yes it is a bargain.

 57. New England Glass Company or New England Glass Works? That sure looks like Temple, which was called the New England Glass Works. It doesn't look like a New England Glass Company piece.

 64. It is nice to see that they show some respect to the Blue Columbia... she needs her room to let her hair flow. What a beauty!

 65. Don't have one. Never had an opportunity, nor could I afford it! Although when there is a will, there's a way. 

 79. I am sure these are real since they have important provenance, however, they just don't look real to me. The color, forms, and glassblowing techniques look all wrong.    

 84. Did they just throw darts at a map?? These locations (in New England at least) look all wrong. I would love to see the key that went along with this. 

 Anyways, thank you for sharing Steve! You photographed some wonderful pieces.

 Mike


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

Item 79 Mike The Wistar blue pieces are very real Elizabeth Morris Wistar had them its well documented.George Mckearin had them for a while and then Mr. Dupont purchased them for his collection at Winterthur.What people dont understand about Wistarburgh was they were in business for 43 years.Hundreds of blue shards were found in one large part of a field at the Wistar glass works site.Included in the pieces found were blue moils which as you know are only found at the place of manufacture.


----------



## earlyglass (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, you certainly can't argue with that kind of provenance. Maybe they looked so nice that I should have said that they were "unreal". I guess they are just forms that I have seen reproduced in the 20th century. It is a shame that reproductions (and there are many) can really create such suspicion. 

 Mike


----------



## kungfufighter (Sep 9, 2010)

Not saying that this is necessarily the case here but George and Henry also bought into the Mutzer group.  One of McKearin's very few errors...

 Thanks for the photos Steve!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

As for the tippecanoe bottle he belongs on a shelf by his own also only two ever recorded Mike.I understand how you feel about the Connecticut and New Hampshire glass being pushed back in a couple of the displays.Maybe what they could do is exhibt the glass on a per state basis.The green Jenny Lind has never been proven and it was more here-say then real.Jenny Lind was the most important person in the world in the 1849 to 1860 period as people were paying outrageous prices to see her in concert.No other entertainer had a larger following then she as far as music or any art for that matter including the Beatles.She was loved by everyone 5 to 100 in age the same cannot be said for rock entertainers as their audience is mostly the 15 to 35 age bracket at the time of their peak.So I think one known flask qualifys as being one of the the most dersirable and rare.Its more about regional pride for all of us in this hobby as some of us tend to collect heavily the glass from our own regions As for rarity what could be more rare then an end of day piece or a presentation piece.You all know I am a Jersey boy tried and true and feel we are still the bread butter of our hobby down here in Southern New Jersey but I would have to say unbiasedly Amelung made the best looking and most desirable glass this country has ever seen.The proof is in the pudding.


----------



## earlyglass (Sep 9, 2010)

The emerald green one was owned by Sam Laidacker. I am sure there are others out there as well. No arguemnt that it is a beautiful and rare flask. However, it is a Jenny Lind flask... one mold that is different from a group of roughly 10 molds. The example that I selected (pint Charter Oak is one example in the pint size, and only one other mold, the 1/2 pint size. I'm sure Jenny was hot, but she doesn't hold a candle to that Blue Columbia. Being a calabash and all, you may have "overinflated" her. []


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

The Mutzer group ............Were'nt they they three mold forgerys of New England  glass I heard about this a couple of years ago.I was coresponding with Ian Simmonds a couple of years ago and he mentioned the Mutzer group to me and explained to me what had happened.That only through chemical analytical and close resolution photography were the flaws exposed.


----------



## earlyglass (Sep 9, 2010)

Further the only GII-59 Charter Oak is in a peacock blue. 

 At auction, I would venture to say thatthis GII-59 would bring 5x the current world record, and the GI-106 in aqua would fight to break five figures.


----------



## earlyglass (Sep 9, 2010)

The Journal Of Glass Studies conducted by Corning reviews the molds, forms and differences between the Mutzer glass and originals. 
 Volume 15, 1973


----------



## earlyglass (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes, hats off to the Amelung Glass... truly remarkable. 
 Question is... Amelung or the many incredible artisans from overseas?


----------



## kungfufighter (Sep 9, 2010)

The Mutzer fakes are in fact blown three mold - most are amethyst and most are blown in a mold similar to GIII-5, though other molds and colors are represented in the group.  The objects came with a supposed family history that was pure fabrication.  You are correct Steve, scientific analysis was the final nail in the Mutzer coffin but the forms are quite simply "off."   In the end, McKearin so wanted these objects to be right he overlooked the relatively obvious "tells" and instead bought into a story that turned out to be bunk.  Fortunately, that was a very rare occurrence for the McKearins - many of the early books on glass (and other antiques) are now known to be filled with misleading info but the McKearin texts remain the "bible" for the bottle and glass collector.  Quite a heady accomplishment in my opinion, especially with the easy (any never before available) access to information provided in the current age.  In fact, of all the objects pictured the McKearin texts, less than 1% are now considered to be anything other than as they are recorded.  As my friend Rob once opined, "McKearin did damn well without having a McKearin book."


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 9, 2010)

GREAT SHOW STEVE!!!! []


----------



## earlyglass (Sep 9, 2010)

The Mutzer glass was in the GIII-5, GIII-6, and even some GII-18 glass. Some common items which are probably sitting in some of our collections, and some forms and colors that are quite incredible. For the most part, if it is too good to be true it probably is. So, back to my statement.... it is a shame that these reproductions have created such suspicion.

 Mike


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks again Red Matthews with out his Northern hospitality this past weekend would never have happened.Thanks Chuck,Mike Jeff,Red LC,old.s.bottles everyone I hope this will help in time to come with Identification of flasks.If I missed anyone thanks to you too.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

Thats why I never could get into the Clevengers because their first attempts at glass were soley based on deception.They were talented but channled it all wrong.They could have made the Booz bottle like they did,.just sign off on it somewhere to dispell any rumors about authenticity.
 To this day a couple of times a month we see some poor B A S T a r d shell out 250 or 300 for one of their fakes on eBay.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

I found thre more pictures on the camera.This is an Amelung flask.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

Here is one from my museum at home.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

One more from the museum.The Jenny Lind violin shaped flask rare and made in Wheeling West Virgina


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

Last one of the American made glass.The Eagle flasks which were made all over the eastern US.The quarts in the rear are huge in size.If you finished one of these you were officially intoxicated.


----------



## earlyglass (Sep 9, 2010)

Steve,

 I believe those were the 2 1/2 quart examples!!

 Mike


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

Mike they were giants I would believe 1 and a half no problem.Pretty flasks too


----------



## CazDigger (Sep 9, 2010)

Awesome post Steve and a lot of work to add all the pictures! One correction though, the Tippicanoe/North Bend was blown at Mt Vernon, the predecessor to the Saratoga Mt Pleasant works which started about 1845. (Vernon is located very near here and is one of my main collecting areas). One good thing about having all the American glass crammed together is that each time you visit, you notice something new you missed before. I've been lucky to have done some consulting work for Corning Inc so I've spent a lot of my free time at the museum when I'm not working, free admission for employees and contractors. 
 Mark


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Mark,I knew that and could not correct it in time. I had Saratoga on my mind after being with Red Matthews for a weekend.[]


----------



## sandchip (Sep 10, 2010)

Post no. 67:  "Northwood" cabin?  Just had to.  Hell, I would've messed up a lot more than that, posting that much.  Thanks so much, Steve, for taking the time to post all those pictures, although it was about more than I could bear.  My chest is still tight from looking at all those great, great pieces.  And I'll still go back and inflict more torture on myself looking at them over and over again.  I really don't know if I could take it though, seeing them in person.


----------



## div2roty (Oct 13, 2010)

this one?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Matt.


----------



## choppadude (Feb 10, 2012)

Luckily Iwork at the Corning Museum Of Glass and get to see all this on a daily basis.


----------

